# Apples first litter



## pisces86 (Dec 4, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!

Last night Apple had her first litter, she is doing great and so are her little cuties, if you can call them cute at this age lol. They have their milk bands which is great news, she is doing really well so far and keeps them all cozy and comfy. Anyway will keep you up dated i am so excited cant wait to watch them grow. Dad is a dove and i am not sure if she is a dove or a lilac let me know what you think?

This is Apple


This is (from top to bottom) Apple (mum), Ali (Dad) and Amber who is due any time now.


This is one i thought id ad coz its cute


Let me know what Apple's and Amber's colours are please.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Its quite difficult to tell..I'd say the middle one does look like a dove as you said. The top one could well be a lilac, its not a champagne, it looks a similar shade to a stone or dilute but those are generally black eyed. Im not sure what shade a dilute pink eyed mouse would be as I havent ever had one but I would imagine it to be much lighter than your Apple is.

Is the broken pink or black eyed?


----------



## pisces86 (Dec 4, 2009)

The broken is PE but i do have one the same sort of colour that has Black eyes


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I cant see any of the pictures!


----------

